# Désactiver le wifi sur une airport express



## var (7 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, est'il possible d'empêcher une borne airport express d'émettre des ondes wifi autrement qu'en enlevant la prise? Je désirerai n'avoir à subir des ondes que lorsque j'utilise internet.De plus , est ce du wifi pour l'airport?

Merci.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Décembre 2013)

Ben, non. Comme tu l'as remarqué, il n'y a pas d'interrupteur sur ces bornes.
Un système de mise en veille automatique ou pas serait absurde : c'est elle qui crée le réseau. "Endormie", plus de réseau, donc plus d'accès à la borne, donc pas possible de la réveiller.
Donc, un système qui met en veille la borne qui resterait "à l'écoute" sur un mode passif, sans émettre, ne pourrait pas être opérant...
Pour Airport, c'est du WIFI, qu'est-ce ça pourrait être d'autre ?

Sinon, qu'est-ce qui te fais peur avec le Wifi ? Je sais que c'est un vaste débat, mais pour l'instant aucune nocivité sur la santé humaine (ni animale si tu as peur pour ton chat) n'est démontrée avec un certain recul, et c'est pas les tentatives pour démontrer le contraire qui manquent : là, c'est pas Google qui est ton ami, mais PubMed si tu veux t'amuser à avoir un apperçu de la littérature médicale et scientifique à ce propos.
On est d'accord, l'absence de risque est une chose qui ne peut pas être démontrée, sauf à l'épreuve du temps (après quelques générations, on devrait avoir une idée...), mais ces principes de précaution à outrance, ça devient n'importe quoi. On l'a vu récemment dans un autre domaine avec le H1N1.
Enfin, de façon très pragmatique, si tu es citadin, ou même semi-rural, tu baignes dans le wifi en permanence : celui des voisins, dans tous les magasins, les bâtiments publics, la rue avec les relais des opérateurs et les systèmes de partage des réseau privés.
Alors chez toi ou ailleurs....


----------



## capitaine_choc (13 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Un système de mise en veille automatique ou pas serait absurde : c'est elle qui crée le réseau. "Endormie", plus de réseau, donc plus d'accès à la borne, donc pas possible de la réveiller.


Bonjour,
Je me permet de ressortir ce sujet car j'ai eu la même interrogation et c'est le forum qui est sorti en premier sur google.

Pour information à Bigdidou bien que l'airport express soit une borne wifi, c'est par un réseau ethernet qu'elle se connecte à internet. Et par le même port, on peut la piloter... et désactiver le wifi

La manipulation est décrite par là https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5250889


----------



## Bigdidou (13 Septembre 2014)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je me permet de ressortir ce sujet car j'ai eu la même interrogation et c'est le forum qui est sorti en premier sur google.
> 
> Pour information à Bigdidou bien que l'airport express soit une borne wifi, c'est par un réseau ethernet qu'elle se connecte à internet. Et par le même port, on peut la piloter... et désactiver le wifi
> ...



Beau déterrage pour découvrir la roue, en plus.
Ben oui, si tu utilises une borne Airport comme simple routeur filaire, libre à toi d'en désactiver le wifi, ce n'était pas la question ici.
Après l'intérêt d'utiliser une borne wifi en en désactivant le wifi pour l'utiliser en filaire, là encore, c'est toi qui vois, heiin...


----------



## capitaine_choc (14 Septembre 2014)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Beau déterrage pour découvrir la roue, en plus.


je cherche à t'aider c'est tout, tu expliquais qu'il n'y avait que le wifi pour accéder à la borne. j'essaye de te rendre service


----------

